# My new car 1961 Valiant



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I got a new car this past weekend. A customer who came in to pickup some parts for her son's dirt modified gave me her father or grandfathers 1961 Plymouth Valiant. It has been in the same family since new, and only has 28,000 miles on it. Got it running and drove it over to my parents place on Sunday so I can start working on it. All in all it is in great shape, and the price was hard to argue with. Not my favorite Mopar, but it is growing on me. It's a 4 door, a 2 door would have been cooler, but I can't complain too much. I'll post some pics of it when I get the chance. Got a few upgrades planned such as a disc brake swap, and rear end swap. Interior needs work as mice got into it tore it up. Below is what the cars look like.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 9, 2010)

*envy mode*


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just was happy to get something for free I can tinker around with. Had to sell my last project last year, so having something to work on will be cool!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2010)

DROP A HEMI IN IT!!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Love to do that!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 9, 2010)

Very cool. Hard to argue with the asking price


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've honestly never seen one in that good of shape!! What a beauty!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 9, 2010)

does it have the push button transmission? 6 cyl?? they are cool old cars and pretty easy to work on.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wait a minute... I reread your post. Those aren't pics of your car, are they.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice. I look forward to seeing some pics of it.


----------



## badbear (Jun 9, 2010)

Strangley nice in a querky kind of way .BB


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice, looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2010)

great slant-six engine.

MM


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Wait a minute... I reread your post. Those aren't pics of your car, are they.



Unfortunately no Matt, mine is not in as good of shape as those. I'll get some pics this weekend. My car is actually a 3 speed on the floor. A little unusual. I am planning also on maybe swapping in a 225 and doing a little bit of hopping up to the motor. Did not want to do too much to the original.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 9, 2010)

Matt it's a rare color changing Valiant!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Matt it's a rare color changing Valiant!



And it will also shed or grow doors without warning!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 9, 2010)

Man oh man! They don't make them like that anymore! Just imagine if they rolled one out like that today? People would call it the next Pontiac Axtek! (which I have and love) Enjoy your rolling slice of Americana my friend! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2010)

Very green right now!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. Looking forward to working on it. It does need a new hood, and the front fenders need a little body work. Just have to do a little at a time.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 12, 2010)

VERY COOL MESSY!!!!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 17, 2010)

Well the styling is certainly, erm, different to the usual Yank tank!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's some pics of the car. My Dad and I took it for a hour drive this past Saturday. Ran great, no problems at all. Had a brake shoe locking up a bit, but seems to get better and better after driving it. The only serious places for rust is the front nose, around the grill and the headlights, the hood, and bottom of the front fenders. Hood will need to be replaced, and possibly the front nose. Fenders can be repaired from what I have been told.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2010)

What a beauty! NICE!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely not a car everyone will like, but it is something different that you will not see everyday. It is fun to drive around and watch people look at you and try to figure out what it is.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looooove it mate!! 

Now, how about sticking a 426 Hemi under the hood? 8)


----------

